# Car Storage



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right place for this (Apologies if not) and it may be a little random but is Car related...

I am being made redundant in a few months and have never been out of work before.
I have an idea, in very embryonic form, to start a business to provide car storage.
I am thinking about storage in carcoons with a pick up/drop off type facility plus any additional services that could be required within reason.
Obviously I need to source the 'right' location/facility but that will come later.

I am wondering if anyone on here has used such services and has any views on what ,ales a good or bad set-up or indeed, if anyone runs anything similar and would be able to offer any advice as things like insurance and general small business guidelines would be new to me......

Thanks for and comments/feedback/thoughts on the topic

Mark


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thoughts ...can you afford to rent the building and the carcoons and wait for it to fill with customers? can see it taking a good while to fill a large place up

good luck though


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi,

I am hoping that I can find a place to live with enough space to build a Unit and buy the carcoons etc - that would be the investment side.
Agree, it may take some time for things to get up and going but would need to balance that against the level of investment I guess but If I can set it up from home I would prefer that and feel it offers more security.

cheers


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Just a thought.....

People who will be considering using a carcoon will be wanting to store their classic/prisine high value car away for the winter and/or be looking to keep their summer use only vehicle somewhere.

We're possibly talking about people with highly valuable classics such as Escort/Sierra cosworths or their classic Porsche 911 that they use in dry weather only or just use for shows. 

The problem is, with such (possibly rare) high value classics, I think they'll more than likely want to keep the car in their garage at home, where they can keep an eye on it.

Admire your ambition, but is it not a rather small niche market, and depending where you are is there really a market for such a service?

You could end up with a couple of million pounds worth of metal in your storage & insurance costs could be massive

Good luck though


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes i would use it, yes its a good idea that we toyed with also, biggest draw back was insurance. Even if they had their own fro memory you were obliged to have a certain level of insurance, that when added to the cost of the unit AND the profit you wanted, rendered the service quite expensive, and there fore almost redundant. 

I think a lot of places that store at present are not really businesses, more building owners utilising space. 

But if there was such a business locally to me that was legit, and used extracted storage such as a carcoon i would be all over it


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey I couldn't find anywhere down my neck of the woods, household goods no problem. 1 sorry to hear about your work situation 2 good luck to you and I hope it works for you:thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I keep one with a relatively well known place. I know the guy well, same town for years.
His biggest costs are electricity and insurance, he's sorted the electric now but the insurance and security are the key features.

I wouldn't necessarily get all carcoons. There are various reasons why people store cars; space, short term, long term, investment...figure out your market, if it's a good market, and how best to serve it. Long term storage and it doesn't matter if you're miles away from the owners for example.

The chap I know can dry deliver anywhere, I have instant access, etc. (And this is at a professional level).

Service and hard work make the difference but get it right and it's a nice little business.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I know and supply many car storage businesses and am happy to talk it through with you, give me a call on 01780 749449

Key things are your location - close to the owners of suitable cars
cost of unit, utilities, security and insurance
marketing - the one thing folks never mention !

Carcoons are unnecessary, unless the customer wants one, then I suggest you buy as you go, but rigid structures like the AirChamber make more sense for you - cost less to run, quicker to get cars in/out, cant damage the cars as touchless even when power goes down


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the offer to talk Mark.
I will take you up on that when the times right if that's ok.
Best regards

Mark


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

no problem at all


----------

